# Calvin Klein demands respect.



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

From swatchgroup.com:

Middle Range*Tissot, Calvin Klein, Balmain, Certina, Mido and Hamilton have all carved out clearly recognizable identities for themselves. Their extremely keen sense of current events - fashion, sport and culture - which is reflected in the definition of their high-quality products, gives them a very high profile in the mid-range market. They almost always occupy the leadership position in their different market niches.*
*Each of these brands offers a wide range of very strongly characterized watches. The attractiveness of the models, their multiple variations, the combination of multiple specialties, their precision and their quality form an integral part of their fashion appeal, and meet the consumer's many and varied needs. The unique characteristics of each brand are reflected in the models that make up its range*


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

And ?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Not surprising. CK has always produced some of the most attractive "fashion brand" wrist watches.

heb


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm awestruck, speechless, and demand CK raise their prices to reflect such awesomenss


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

https://media3.giphy.com/media/EiCQzmzE5HLaw/giphy.gif


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Are you pointing out the hyperbole of that very typical marketing copy?


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd make a thread and see what happens. 

I really like some CK designs!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> https://media3.giphy.com/media/EiCQzmzE5HLaw/giphy.gif


Aren't you a fan of other Swatch Group mid-tier watches? Whatcha got against Calvin huh?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Paulo 8135 said:


> Aren't you a fan of other Swatch Group mid-tier watches? Whatcha got against Calvin huh?


I think I just had some bad seafood.... I LOVE CALVIN KLEIN WATCHES


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> I think I just had some bad seafood.... I LOVE CALVIN KLEIN WATCHES


Is it the sexy sapphire crystals?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Paulo 8135 said:


> Is it the sexy sapphire crystals?


I think it's the sapphire crystals. How do they do it!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> I think it's the sapphire crystals. How do they do it!


MOH of 9, it's unbelievable!!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Paulo 8135 said:


> MOH of 9, it's unbelievable!!


Such astonishing achievements from the fashion industry!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Vlance said:


> Such astonishing achievements from the fashion industry!


The only other 2 I'm aware of are Burberry and Gucci!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I really love ck socks and underwear briefs. Their fit and finish on these are fantastic.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

debussychopin said:


> I really love ck socks and underwear briefs. Their fit and finish on these are fantastic.


Fine with me. However, we on WUS tend to discuss watches. For socks and underwear please search for another forum.


----------



## DeepBlue1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Will be hard to break out of the fashion brand corner they are in i think


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Why would I respect someone who puts his name on his underwear?Or is that a young Micheal J FOX in back to the future? Calvin Klein watches are homaged quite a bit though.You see homages to them all over ALI.


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Some of them aren't bad, but that's entirely up to the prestige and talent of the designers. Horologically they're worthless.


----------



## Chronophasia (Mar 2, 2018)

When I first decided to go back to wearing watches I popped into a Macy's and picked this up. I wanted something easy to read and comfortable to wear. I was seriously considering a Movada because I really liked the bracelet, but I just couldn't get down with not having hour markers. I still wear it on occasion, especially when I want a slimmer watch. I kinda hate battery operated quartz watches now; especially if they have a second hand because they very commonly don't line up to the indexes. There's nothing more annoying than wanting to wear a watch and you can't because the battery is dead. There's many quartz mid-tier watches don't use standard batteries such as the solar ones. I did buy a Citizen Solar, and what I found is it is even more annoying than a quartz, because if I don't wear the watch for about a month, it will still die. I live in a cold state so I'm very commonly wearing long sleeves so the thing is perpetually dead. I even thought storing it in a watch box that had a window top would help, but it doesn't get enough light apparently, unless I store it right next to the window. What else does it want? Water? I thought I bought a watch, but from its needs there's no separating it from a plant! I don't even have plants.

So this and one other Bulova dress watch are the only quartz watches I've purchased, and I do generally prefer this one. But I noticed a week ago when I wanted to wear it, that effing quartz problem reared it's ugly head again. The battery stopped working apparently. Making it even more annoying, is that apparently I don't know how to get the caseback off it to see if I can replace the battery myself. It doesn't have the notches for a wrench, doesn't have any screws, and doesn't seem to have a notch for a caseback knife...so I have to schlep into some place and pay the extreme markup they want for a battery replacement. The last time I did this, it cost $30 for a watch battery that sells for $3.

At least I like how it looks and it's comfortable.


----------



## bezzlenut (Dec 22, 2017)

Old thread I know, but I just got a Calvin Kline, and I think it's a fairly decent watch. I never would have bought one except I wanted a light blue dial, and there are not that many out there. I really wanted a Halios Seaforth, but trying to buy one of those is ridiculous. Not to mention the price people are asking for one. Or a Seiko Cocktail Time, but then again, the price was more than I wanted to pay.
After browsing for a watch that I liked the looks of, and that had a light blue dial ( great for the summer ),and that cost under $80.00, I came across this Calvin Klein Men's Quartz Watch K5A3114X. Thought I would take a chance and see if I would like it.
I have to say, I really can't find much to not like about it. The dial is just what I was after, and it does look like a classic dress watch. The 41mm case is just the perfect size for my wrist, it has a 50 meter water resistance which isn't bad, and the bracelet is remarkably well made. The only critique I have is that the bracelet uses pins and collar which makes it really a pain in the ass to resize, but I got it done in about 30 min. 
Overall, I am really satisfied with this so far. Like I said, I normally would never have though about buying a Calvin Kline QUARTZ watch, but for a fashion watch, it isn't bad.


----------

